# Submerged sp. Kota Tinggi...



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

A year ago I started an experiment growing C. sp. Kota Tinggi submerged. I would like to show you 2 pictures on the developing of the plant a long the year.

Few weeks after planting...









Over a year after...


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Very nice Xema. It's fun to see which ones of these species will grow in a regular aquarium setup. Right now I've been successful with ideii as well.


----------

